# GOT THROW? w/Pics



## Nitro (Sep 20, 2007)

Here are pics/beamshots of all my throw lights. Enjoy!

*The LED's*
Ledean's Aspheric 1C w/52mm and Cree P4, Tiablo A8 Q5, LumaPower MRV SE Q5






*The Incans*
MagCharger 1160, Mag 1185, ROP HI, Streamlight TL-3





*The HID's*
MaxaBeam





Coleman Conversion (50W HID 8" reflector. I still have to figure out a better way to mount the Ballast/Ignitor though.)





*The Lux Comparisons*
NovaTac 120P = 1800 lux
Fenix P3D R100 = 2500 lux
MRV SE Q5 OP = 7500 lux
SL TL-3 Stock = 8500 lux
Tiablo A8 Q5 OP = 9500 lux
MRV SE Q5 = 12,500 lux
Tiablo A8 Q5 = 15,500 lux
Mag60 3D = 20,000 lux
Aspheric 50mm = 28,000 lux
ROP HI 2C = 28,000 lux
Mag85 3C = 32,000 lux
Aspheric 52mm = 35,000 lux
The CC > 200,000 lux
The MB > The CC

*Beamshots @ 100 Yards* (50mm 8" f/5.0 ISO100 AWB)
Daytime




MRV OP




MRV




Tiablo OP




Tiablo




Aspheric Spot




Aspheric Wide




Tiablo Top vs MRV Bottom




Aspheric Top vs Tiablo Bottom




TL-3




Mag60




ROP HI




Mag85




Maxa Beam :devil:




















Coleman :devil: :devil: 













*Park Beamshots* (8" f/5.0 ISO100 AWB)
Daylight 50mm




Daylight 80mm




MRV 500 Feet (Can you see it? This is the Maximum Range for green objects.)




Tiablo 500 Feet (Can you see it? This is the Maximum Range for green objects.)




Aspheric 500 Feet




Aspheric 1000 Feet (Can you see it? This is almost the Maximum Range for green objects.)




ROP HI 500 Feet (Can you see the tree? This is almost the Maximum Range for green objects.)




Mag85 500 Feet (Can you see the tree? This is almost the Maximum Range for green objects.)




MaxaBeam Wide 500 Feet




MaxaBeam Spot 500 Feet




MaxaBeam Wide 1000 Feet




MaxaBeam Spot 1000 Feet (Still too close for this thing.)




Coleman 500 Feet




Coleman 1000 Feet (No problem seeing the trees at all.)





*Lake Beamshots* (8" f/5.0 ISO100 AWB)
Daylight 50mm




Daylight 200mm




Aspheric 750 Feet




Aspheric 1500 Feet (Can you see it? This is about Maximum range for green objects.)




ROP HI 750 Feet (This is about Maximum range for green objects)




Mag85 750 Feet (This is about Maximum range for green objects)




MaxaBeam Wide 750 Feet




MaxaBeam Spot 750 Feet




MaxaBeam Wide 1500 Feet




MaxaBeam Spot 1500 Feet




MaxaBeam Wide 1500 Feet




MaxaBeam Spot 1500 Feet (Still too close)




MaxaBeam Spot 1500 Feet 200mm




Coleman Wide 750 Feet




Coleman Spot 750 Feet




Coleman Wide 1500 Feet




Coleman Spot 1500 Feet (No problem for the CC either)





*Water Tower Beamshots*
Tower #1 @ 1000 Feet, Night Shot (8" f/5.0 ISO100 AWB)




Tiablo




Aspheric




ROP HI




Mag85




Tower #2 @ 2000 Feet, Day Shot




Tower #2, Night Shot (8" f/5.0 ISO100 AWB)




Mag85




Aspheric




Aspheric 80mm




MaxaBeam Wide Shot




MaxaBeam Spot




MaxaBeam 200mm




Coleman




Coleman 200mm




Tower #3 @ 5000 Feet, Day Shot




Tower #3 @ 5000 Feet, 200mm, Day Shot





Tower #3 @ 5000 Feet, 200mm, Night Shot (8" f/5.0 ISO100 AWB)




Maxabeam 200mm Wide




Maxabeam 200mm Spot




Coleman 200mm Wide




Coleman 200mm Spot




Tower #3 @ 5000 Feet, 800mm, Night Shot




Maxabeam 800mm Wide




Maxabeam 800mm Spot




Coleman 800mm Wide




Coleman 800mm Spot





*Summary for Green Objects*
The MRV and Tiablo top out around 500 Feet.
The Aspheric still amazes me. It tops out close to 1000 feet.
The ROP HI and Mag 85 top out pretty close to each other around 750 feet, maybe a little more. Although the Mag85 will light up a larger area then the ROP.
The MaxaBeam still sends its laserlike beam 1500 Feet no problem.
The Coleman still sends its wall of light 1500 Feet no problem.

*Summary for White Objects*
The Tiablo tops out around 1000 feet.
The ROP HI tops out around 1500 feet.
The Mag85 tops out around 2000 feet.
The Aspheric clearly makes it to 2000 feet on the watertower. Amazing!
The MaxaBeam still sends its laserlike beam 2000 Feet no problem.
The Coleman still sends its wall of light 2000 Feet no problem.

Also, on that 200mm zoom shot of the MaxaBeam, on the water tower at 2000 feet, I measured the beam to be ~10 feet in diameter. 

The MaxaBeam makes it to 5000 Feet.
The Coleman makes it to 5000 Feet.
The problem with the WT #3 is, it has too much stray light. This makes it hard to see the beams with the naked eye. The other problem making it hard to see the beams is, THEY'RE TOO FAR AWAY. LOL I think 5000 feet is about maximum distance you can see anything with the naked eye. I should have taken shots at 50mm, so you could get an idea of what I'm seeing. I didn't, because you can't see much. I may do it just for fun though.

Next I may take a few more fun shots at this site, i.e. 50mm, A-Mag etc. Then I'll try finding another Water Tower at a darker site, and further out. i.e. 7000-10000 foot. Also, I'll be doing some lake shots.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Nitro (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw Pics*

Reserved


----------



## skalomax (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw Pics*

Nice!

The MRV and tiablo are impressive throwers for LEDs.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw Pics*

Nice shots - Thanks. Comparison shots are really helpful in showing real world output. Question: what is a CC?

That last MaxaBeam "light sabre" shot is awesome!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw Pics*



skalomax said:


> Nice!
> 
> The MRV and tiablo are impressive throwers for LEDs.


 
Yes they are. However the Tiablo is slightly brighter. I'm really impressed by that Aspheric Lens though.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw Pics*



LED_Thrift said:


> Nice shots - Thanks. Comparison shots are really helpful in showing real world output. Question: what is a CC?


The Coleman Conversion. I'll take some beamshots of that once I get a connector for the battery.



> That last MaxaBeam "light sabre" shot is awesome!


All those shots are pretty close to what they look like with my naked eye.


----------



## ah-see (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw Pics*

Wow  that maxabeam is insane. 

Thanks for the beamshots and keep up the great work.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

:kewlpics: Look forward to more!


----------



## DM51 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

GREAT pics, Nitro! I don't think I've seen MaxaBeam pics before, and my wallet is now beginning to get that terrible sinking feeling...

Is it totally pencil-beam spot, or can you focus it wider? It looks from a couple of the pics that you have got slightly different settings for the beam angle. It looks superb!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*



DM51 said:


> GREAT pics, Nitro! I don't think I've seen MaxaBeam pics before, and my wallet is now beginning to get that terrible sinking feeling...
> 
> Is it totally pencil-beam spot, or can you focus it wider? It looks from a couple of the pics that you have got slightly different settings for the beam angle. It looks superb!


 
Thanks.

Actually the Maxa Beam can be focused wider. I was thinking of adding another shot covering the whole tree. However, it's really begging for more distance, which I'll be giving it.

I'll also be adding more lights to the mix. ROP HI, MagCharger 1160 and The CC.


----------



## maxilux (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

Nice pics, thanks, some pics look like you would burn the tree.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

You've got throw all right,

I was afraid the tree will catch on fire with the Maxabeam.

Nice real world beam-shots.

It is easier to see color with the Incan then the LED.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*



Gunner12 said:


> You've got throw all right,
> 
> I was afraid the tree will catch on fire with the Maxabeam.


Luckly I didn't leave it on too long. :sweat:



> Nice real world beam-shots.


I tried to use an exposure that would look the most realistic. Those images are very close to what I saw with my naked eye.



> It is easier to see color with the Incan then the LED.


I'm going to take some more pics tonight. Specifically, I'm going to widen the the MaxaBeam and the Aspheric. The will give a better example of their color.

Also, I'm going break out the big gun. :naughty:


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

You sir have a LOT of throw. I don't own a rechargeable HID or anything like that but I must have one now.


----------



## Cnote (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

This is very nice! Thanks!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

Updated 1st post with the rest of my lights. Well, all the ones that will make it to 100 yards. Next I'll be taking them for some longer distances.


----------



## cryhavok (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

That maxabeam is unreal! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ledean (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

Thanks for posting the beamshots.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*



cryhavok said:


> That maxabeam is unreal!
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
I talked to my buddy last night who lives around the block ~1/4 mile. He said he could see a beam of light in the sky the other night. It was when I was doing beamshots.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*



Ledean said:


> Thanks for posting the beamshots.


 
My pleasure. Thanks for making those Aspheric Mag 1C's. They are really impressive.


----------



## Ledean (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

You are welcome.



Nitro said:


> My pleasure. Thanks for making those Aspheric Mag 1C's. They are really impressive.


----------



## robo21 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*

You have an amazing collection of throwers. Very nice. OK, I'm patiently waiting to see your comparison A9 Smooth vs A9 OP beam shots.


----------



## Ra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Nitro,


Very nice beamshots..

I have a few doubts tho: The lux-measurement of the CC seems to be very low!!

Do you know that with bigger lights, you cannot measure lux properly at 1meter distance? This is because at short distances, NOT the entire reflector surface is used to create the center of the spot!

Before you take lux-measurements of a light, first you need to check if the entire reflector-surface is lit by the source (filament, Led-die, or arc)

Best way to do this is looking into the reflector from a distance, protecting your eyes with a heavy filter (type 12 or 13 welding-filter)

You will see something like this:







At the center is Maxabeam, on the right: Maxablaster.. And on the left the faint contours of my 45/65watt HID-Thor at high power.. (much lower surface brightness!) Because of the super high surface-brightness of short-arc's like MB, a halogen-spotlight would not even show with exposuretimes like this..

BTW: For this picture, with a distance of 50meters I clearly was too close to see the entire reflector of Maxablaster being lit by the arc, the illuminated disk should be bigger in diameter..


With lights like CC and MB, you need to step back at least 75 meters to be able to obtain usefull lux-measurements. Afterwards, a simple calculation tells you the lux/1meter value.

200,000lux at one meter equals 200,000cp.. IMO, the CC should reach well over 1,000,000 cp !!

Example: Lets assume, you measure 214 lux at 75 meters:

That equals (75*75)*214= Little over 1.2 million cp (1,203,750 to be exact)



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ra said:


> At the center is Maxabeam, on the right: Maxablaster.. And on the left the faint contours of my 45/65watt HID-Thor at high power.. (much lower surface brightness!) Because of the super high surface-brightness of short-arc's like MB, a halogen-spotlight would not even show with exposuretimes like this...


Ra, that is just the most stunning beamshot I have ever seen. To see a big beast like the Thor reduced to a barely-perceptible glow in comparison with the others...!!!


----------



## Ra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's the main reason why short-arcs like Maxabeam (with even smaller reflector..) easily outthrow even the big HID-Thor's: Much higher surface brightness !


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Tempora (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

RA: Thanks for the info.

If you notice the CC has a lux reading of "> 200,000". That just happens to be the upper limit of my meter. However, I was thinking about doing some distance lux readings of both the CC and MB to get actual values. 

I like your shots. I wonder if I can get somthing similar using my camera, while speeding up the shutter. :thinking:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Ra, that is just the most stunning beamshot I have ever seen. To see a big beast like the Thor reduced to a barely-perceptible glow in comparison with the others...!!!


 
Yes it is. But remember the OVERALL light of a 50W HID is just massive, at 5 times higher then the MaxaBeam. As you can see in my photos. In RA's shots the Thor's beam is just spread out compared to the Short Arc's. RA could probably tell you the size, but if the HID had a large enough reflector, it would easily out throw the MaxaBeam. However, what makes the ShortArc's so cool is you don't need a large reflector. The MaxaBeam bulb in a Mag size reflector would still produce great throw. :thinking:

The Short Arc and HID are both awesome lights. That's why you got to have both.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Shot Temp! Wutcha got there?


----------



## Ledean (Sep 23, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Nice Shot Temp! Wutcha got there?



Yea looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Ra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nitro said:


> RA: Thanks for the info.
> 
> If you notice the CC has a lux reading of "> 200,000". That just happens to be the upper limit of my meter. However, I was thinking about doing some distance lux readings of both the CC and MB to get actual values.
> 
> I like your shots. I wonder if I can get somthing similar using my camera, while speeding up the shutter. :thinking:



Simply increase your distance to get lux-readings within range of your meter..

I recommend using a filter for taking pictures directly in the beam of high surface brightness lights! Especially with camera's with the CCD costantly exposed to light (live view) it would not be the first time pixels on a camera-CCD are distroyed !


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

Ra said:


> Simply increase your distance to get lux-readings within range of your meter..
> 
> I recommend using a filter for taking pictures directly in the beam of high surface brightness lights! Especially with camera's with the CCD costantly exposed to light (live view) it would be not the first time pixels on a camera-CCD are distroyed !
> 
> ...


 
I misunderstood. I was thinking of shining the lights on a wall, and then taking a picture of the beams. You mean taking a picture directly into the beam.  My bad.

Well, I have a Canon D60 SLR camera, but I'm not sure I want to test it. I don't have a filter that would work though. Could I make a homemade one? i.e. a piece of cardboard with a tiny pinhole cut into it :thinking:


----------



## vic2367 (Sep 23, 2007)

excellent pics,,,


----------



## tazambo (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice beam shots.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Ericz23 (Sep 24, 2007)

Putting it in my wifes words "That's ridiculous!" :twothumbs


----------



## KingGlamis (Sep 24, 2007)

Simply awesome beam shots! Thank you! Damn I'm jealous.


----------



## Ra (Sep 24, 2007)

Nitro said:


> I misunderstood. I was thinking of shining the lights on a wall, and then taking a picture of the beams. You mean taking a picture directly into the beam.  My bad.:



Yep, you understand correctly..




Nitro said:


> Well, I have a Canon D60 SLR camera, but I'm not sure I want to test it. I don't have a filter that would work though. Could I make a homemade one? i.e. a piece of cardboard with a tiny pinhole cut into it :thinking:




A metallic potatoe-chips-bag could also do the job as a filter.. But with a digital SLR, the CCD is not continously exposed, Although I'm a little worried about the inside of the viewer-section of your camera: There the lightsensors can be damaged..

So best is to use a filter..



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 26, 2007)

Nitro, can you share anymore info about your CC? I'm curious what ballast and bulb your using. I like the color of it whatever it is! If you have a link to another thread that would be great too. Thank you.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Pat,

I'm using a KenRad 35/50W boost ballast, igniter and a Osram D2S lamp. Click on the "Coleman Conversion" link above the light for more info.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 26, 2007)

Nitro, thanks for the posts. It is amazing to see the difference between what I consider "bright" lights..MRV ect... and the HID lights. I have never had a bright HID, just a 10w. Its amazing to see what is outthere if you are willing to spend the coin. Thanks again!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 26, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> I'm using a KenRad 35/50W boost ballast, igniter and a Osram D2S lamp. Click on the "Coleman Conversion" link above the light for more info.


 
ahh...I'm a meathead. Didn't even notice the link above the pic. Thanks Nitro.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 26, 2007)

woodrow said:


> Nitro, thanks for the posts. It is amazing to see the difference between what I consider "bright" lights..MRV ect... and the HID lights. I have never had a bright HID, just a 10w. Its amazing to see what is outthere if you are willing to spend the coin. Thanks again!


 
As you can tell I'm a throw junkie of all sizes. One reason I did these beamshots, was because I wanted folks to see the difference between lights in the same classes, but also different classes as well. They give a good comparison between LED's, Incan's and HID's.

Although, bigger is not always better. I used to carry the TL-3 as my favorite pocket thrower. But as you can tell in the shots, it's the dimmest light of all my throwers. However, when you're out in the dark woods, with dark adapted eyes, it's an incredible light for its size. Where I found it to fall short, was in lighted areas or on long streets. That's where the Tiablo/MRV really impress.

However, the surprise light to me was not the Tiablo, MRV or the MaxaBeam for that matter. I knew what they could do before I bought them. It was the Aspheric Lens LED. I really had know idea how well this thing was going to throw. The fact that it projects ALL the light forward, makes it a real long distance thrower. And, there's no side spill to ruin your night vision. It truly is a MiniMaxaBeam.

When more powerful LED's become available, the Aspheric Lens will make one serious searchlight, that will be hard to ignore. I could only imagine what a 300 or 500 lumen LED behind this thing would look like. A 500L Cree, with a round die the size of the Rebel, would easily rival all but the largest HID's, in terms of Throw. I'm just wondering which manufacture will mass produce Ashperic Lens LED's first. OR, will Ledean, Inc. take over the market.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 26, 2007)

Great pics - thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Ledean, Inc.


A good corporation - I recommend buying stock, lol


----------



## zfreak (Sep 28, 2007)

If you guys want a "bright" HID without spending major coinage, check out ebay for the "Power on board" HID's... about 50 bucks plus shipping, and it'll satisfy your need for brightness. The slightly more spendy alternative is hardborfreight's HID's. They have two different models, one (30 million cp HID) for $90 on closeout, and one for $130...identical to those on ebay for $50.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

zfreak said:


> If you guys want a "bright" HID without spending major coinage, check out ebay for the "Power on board" HID's... about 50 bucks plus shipping, and it'll satisfy your need for brightness. The slightly more spendy alternative is hardborfreight's HID's. They have two different models, one (30 million cp HID) for $90 on closeout, and one for $130...identical to those on ebay for $50.


 
Hi Zfreak, :wave:

I see you're new on CPF, so I'd like to welcome you. And also thank you for the info. Lots of good info on these boards. That's one reason why they're so great.

Just to let you know, the HarborFreight HID you mentioned is the same as the Sams Club 35W HID, which has been talked about quite a bit over in the Spotlight/HID forums. If you haven't done so already, take a peek in there.

My CC shown in this post is a 50W HID. I'm not in the market for anything smaller, but if I were I'd look into the N30 30W. Though more expensive then the 35W, it's also more compact. However, if the 35W HID gets any cheaper, I may get it for the heck of it. The HID I'm focused on now is a 75W. If you do a search on the "Barn Burner" you'll get a lot of info about it.

I'll be doing some more beamshots tonight (500 and 1000 feet), so keep an eye on this thread. And again, welcome to CPF. Enjoy!


----------



## robo21 (Sep 28, 2007)

zfreak said:


> If you guys want a "bright" HID without spending major coinage, check out ebay for the "Power on board" HID's... about 50 bucks plus shipping, and it'll satisfy your need for brightness. The slightly more spendy alternative is hardborfreight's HID's. They have two different models, one (30 million cp HID) for $90 on closeout, and one for $130...identical to those on ebay for $50.


 
Do you have a link to the Harbor Freight lights, both the closeout and the other? And thanks for posting!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

robo21 said:


> Do you have a link to the Harbor Freight lights, both the closeout and the other? And thanks for posting!


 
Here's the Harbor Freight. Very tempting!


----------



## Tempora (Sep 28, 2007)

1.Could you post some indoor shots in darkness?






2.Do you think that the the beam is overexposed in the first picture?
3.You are lucky


----------



## Nitro (Sep 28, 2007)

Tempora said:


> 1.Could you post some indoor shots in darkness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
1. You want indoor shots of the MaxaBeam? Pretty close for the MB. Let me see what I can do. I was thinking of doing close up shots (20'-30') up against a fence of all my lights.

2. It looks overexposed to me, maybe even simulated. The MB doesn't look that blue. The second picture looks realistic though.

3. The MB really is an awesome light. However it's definitely in need of long distances. I'll being doing semi-long distance beamshots tonight. 500' and 1000'. Stay tuned...


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

More Beamshots in post #1. 500, 1000 and 1500 Feet.


----------



## cryhavok (Sep 29, 2007)

Wowie didn't realize how bright that CC was :thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

cryhavok said:


> Wowie didn't realize how bright that CC was :thumbsup:


 
Me neither.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 29, 2007)

Some of the best "Throw" beamshots I've seen.
That Coleman 50W Is great, a wall of light that throws. 

Job well done :thumbsup:


----------



## kiely23+ (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Nitro,
really great pics! :thumbsup:
Question: Wich reflectors do use in your Incans?
Thanks...


----------



## robo21 (Sep 29, 2007)

Nitro said:


> More Beamshots in post #1. 500, 1000 and 1500 Feet.


 
Very nice job Nitro. Thanks for updating. I'm really looking forward to seeing the "maxed out" shots for the Maxabeam and the Coleman. Both the Coleman and the Maxabeam are impressive in their respective tasks. The Maxabeam really is LASER-like.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys.



kiely23+ said:


> Question: Wich reflectors do use in your Incans?


I have a LOP in the ROP and Mag85. The Magcharger is stock Smooth. The TL-3 has a stock Med OP. The Tiablo and MRV have Smooth, but I'm expecting a Tiablo OP in the mail. When I get it, I'll post comparisons.



robo21 said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing the "maxed out" shots for the Maxabeam and the Coleman.


The problem is finding a place to do it. I may have to take them to the Lake (Michigan that is).


----------



## ez78 (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Really joy to look at. The Aspheric Mag is quite amazing for an led light. And it is P4 bin right? With R bin one would get noticeable boost. And those 1000 lumen crees possibly coming....

I am looking forward to see the Maxabeam maxed out.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

ez78 said:


> Awesome pictures! Really joy to look at. The Aspheric Mag is quite amazing for an led light. And it is P4 bin right? With R bin one would get noticeable boost. And those 1000 lumen crees possibly coming....


Yes its a P4, Ledean's. I'm looking forward to the R bins as well. As for a 1000L Cree. That would be one incredible light behind an ASP lens. 



> I am looking forward to see the Maxabeam maxed out.


Me too! Now if I can only find a spot. :thinking: I've been surveying along the shores of Lake Michigan using Google Maps. I may have found a couple possibilities, but I'll have to take a drive to know for sure. Luckly I'm not too far from the lake. It's just a question of how far north or south I'll have to travel to find a good location.

Another thing I'm noticing, with the advent of GPS, there's not as many lighthouses as there used to be. It's a shame, because I love lighthouses. I was always fascinated by them when my father took me to the lake as a kid. Lighthouses and Fog Horns. Anytime I see a Lighthouse, or hear a Fog Horn, I think of those days.


----------



## BGater (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, that MaxaBeam  and CC are awesome ! Nice pics.


----------



## ez78 (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way Nitro,

Would it be difficult to swap the P4 for a brighter bin, how is the emitter installed, is it on a star?


----------



## Nitro (Sep 30, 2007)

ez78 said:


> By the way Nitro,
> 
> Would it be difficult to swap the P4 for a brighter bin, how is the emitter installed, is it on a star?


 
This question would be better answered by Ledean, the creator. You could post the question here in his thread.


----------



## Ledean (Sep 30, 2007)

ez78 said:


> By the way Nitro,
> 
> Would it be difficult to swap the P4 for a brighter bin, how is the emitter installed, is it on a star?



The led sits on the heatsink without the star .The diameter of the star is too large to install on the heatsink . 

It is pretty bright as it is .

The led can be replaced with another but the led will mostly be destroyed in the process .


----------



## Nitro (Oct 2, 2007)

More beamshots in post #1.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 2, 2007)

Did I just see flying saucer blasting lasers at you Nitro!?! 

Great pics! :thumbsup: 

Still long way to go until Maxabeam is maxed. The Aspheric continues to amaze...


----------



## da.gee (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics. The Maxabeam and Coleman are outrageous. Aspheric ain't too bad either.


----------



## StefanFS (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with Nitro on the aspherical Mägs. They are very strange and different flashlights. I put an CREE Q5 WG in my aspherical 3D with 50x35 lens tonight. I know it's kind of pointless measuring these at one metre for throw, but mine went up from ~57 000 Lux to ~80 000 Lux. Before it had an CREE Q2 WC. Current to the led is 1300 mA. Absolutely hysterical!
Stefan


----------



## Nitro (Oct 4, 2007)

StefanFS said:


> I agree with Nitro on the aspherical Mägs. They are very strange and different flashlights. I put an CREE Q5 WG in my aspherical 3D with 50x35 lens tonight. I know it's kind of pointless measuring these at one metre for throw, but mine went up from ~57 000 Lux to ~80 000 Lux. Before it had an CREE Q2 WC. Current to the led is 1300 mA. Absolutely hysterical!
> Stefan


 
Wow! That's crazy. 

Do you have a 52mm Lens? It made a big difference when I replaced my 50mm with one. Check out my Lux values for a comparison of the two.

Looks like I'm going to have to get a Q5 ASP, and do some more beamshots.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 4, 2007)

I added MRV/Tiablo OP beamshots and Lux readings.


----------



## Ra (Oct 5, 2007)

Nitro, please send me a PM when you posted beamshots of the MB-CC competition at 5000 ft...

I'm very interested..


Regards,


Ra.


----------



## Brozneo (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Got Throw, Pics*



Nitro said:


> I talked to my buddy last night who lives around the block ~1/4 mile. He said he could see a beam of light in the sky the other night. It was when I was doing beamshots.


 
LOL! I wonder if people in my neighbour see the same thing when I play with my high powered lights!

Actually..... There is a mountain that looks over the whole city - I should go up there and start waving my Mag85 around in the darkness and get my mates to take pictures from the city! Haha


----------



## Nitro (Oct 5, 2007)

Ra said:


> Nitro, please send me a PM when you posted beamshots of the MB-CC competition at 5000 ft...
> 
> I'm very interested..
> 
> ...


 
Will do!


----------



## X_Marine (Oct 5, 2007)

Many thaks Nitro.
Great shots and posting.. well done. :thumbsup:

ThanX
X..


----------



## Nitro (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I screwed up. After taking the new beamshots, I noticed they were brighter then normal. I thought it may have just been the stray light from the site. But later I found I had the ISO set to 200 instead of 100. So all the new shots are overexposed.

The other issue is this new site has a lot of stray light, that made it harder to see the beams. I couldn't see the A-Mag at all, so I left it out. I'll be doing shots again at this site using ISO 100, but I may try to find some place darker also.

Anyway, the new shots are in post #1.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 22, 2007)

Ooops, double post. I guess that's what happens when you continue to try posting when CPF is down


----------



## Nitro (Oct 22, 2007)

I wish we could delete posts.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish we could delete posts.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish we could delete posts.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish we could delete posts.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 23, 2007)

I will be building my 2nd Aspheric mag really soon with a Q5 and a 52mm lens. 
I will send it to you for testing.


Excellent pictures and test.:thumbsup: I'm sure this was time consuming.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2007)

Nitroz said:


> I will be building my 2nd Aspheric mag really soon with a Q5 and a 52mm lens.
> I will send it to you for testing.
> 
> Excellent pictures and test.:thumbsup: I'm sure this was time consuming.


 
Thanks. Time consuming, but I enjoyable. I'll enjoy it even more when I get my new camera (D300).


----------



## Ra (Oct 23, 2007)

Exellent 5000ft beamshots Nitro..

Maybe indeed a little over-exposed, but still very usable !!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the latest shots! They are very interesting. I would like to be able to zoom like that.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 23, 2007)

ez78 said:


> Thanks for the latest shots! They are very interesting. I would like to be able to zoom like that.


 
Thanks.

Actually, those last shots are 100% crops of the 200mm shots. Although after looking at them, I think they're closer to 800mm.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Oct 23, 2007)

That Maxa Beam is crazy bright, are they readily available? And idea how much to get one? If anyone could PM me with this info I would greatly appreciate it, I tend to forget to check back. Thank you


Tim


----------



## robo21 (Oct 23, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> That Maxa Beam is crazy bright, are they readily available? And idea how much to get one? If anyone could PM me with this info I would greatly appreciate it, I tend to forget to check back. Thank you
> 
> 
> Tim


 
Last time I checked the MaxaBeam was in the neighborhood of $1700 for the light ONLY. If you want the basic kit it's about $2,200. Try subscribing to the thread, you will be notified by email when someone posts.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Oct 23, 2007)

robo21 said:


> Last time I checked the MaxaBeam was in the neighborhood of $1700 for the light ONLY. If you want the basic kit it's about $2,200. Try subscribing to the thread, you will be notified by email when someone posts.


 
Thank you, I think you gave me all the info I needed.....

Tim

:mecry:


----------



## robo21 (Oct 23, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> Thank you, I think you gave me all the info I needed.....
> 
> Tim
> 
> :mecry:


 
I hear you, I can't justify forking out that kind of money for a light that I might only use for shock and awe, and even that once in a great while. They are amazing though.


----------



## Ledean (Oct 24, 2007)

Nitro ,
Those are some amazing beamshots, and I compliment you on your photography skills . Thanks for taking the time to do it.

Ledean


----------



## Nitro (Oct 25, 2007)

Ledean said:


> Nitro ,
> Those are some amazing beamshots, and I compliment you on your photography skills . Thanks for taking the time to do it.
> 
> Ledean


 
Thanks Ledean. I enjoy doing them.

And here I'm thinking my camera is outdated, and I need a new one.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh-Tay!

I updated the 5000 foot Water Tower shots with the correct exposure ISO100, the same as the rest of the shots. They look much better, and more realistic.

Enjoy!


----------



## robo21 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Oh-Tay!
> 
> I updated the 5000 foot Water Tower shots with the correct exposure ISO100, the same as the rest of the shots. They look much better, and more realistic.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Awesome work Nitro. Thank you very much for this work.  I believe this thread is going to be a benchmark for some time. Not just for the performance of these specific lights but as a guide for testing. 

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ra (Oct 29, 2007)

Nitro said:


> LOL I think 5000 feet is about maximum distance you can see anything with the naked eye.



Sorry Nitro, I must protest !!! In the right time of the year, on a clear night, you can see the Andromeda-galaxy with the naked eye: 2.2 million lightyears away !

With about 68,280,275,350,000,000,000,000 feet distance, it is the most distant object that can be seen with the naked eye ! 


BTW.. Nice picture-update..


Ra.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 29, 2007)

robo21 said:


> Awesome work Nitro. Thank you very much for this work.  I believe this thread is going to be a benchmark for some time. Not just for the performance of these specific lights but as a guide for testing.
> 
> Very nice! :thumbsup:


 
Thanks Robo. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL. I guess I should have said, "The maximum distance I can see any object detail illuminated by my current lights". Although, that could change if/when I find a darker site.



Ra said:


> Sorry Nitro, I must protest !!! In the right time of the year, on a clear night, you can see the Andromeda-galaxy with the naked eye: 2.2 million lightyears away !
> 
> With about 68,280,275,350,000,000,000,000 feet distance, it is the most distant object that can be seen with the naked eye !
> 
> ...


----------



## DM51 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nitro said:


> LOL. I guess I should have said, "The maximum distance I can see any object detail illuminated by my current lights". Although, that could change if/when I find a darker site.





Nitro said:


> How about this?


You lit that shot using your MaxaBeam, right? LOL


----------



## Nitro (Oct 29, 2007)

DM51 said:


> You lit that shot using your MaxaBeam, right? LOL


 
Right!


----------



## Nos (Mar 23, 2008)

...... this thread made me join CPF so :bump:


----------



## Nitro (Apr 9, 2008)

Nos said:


> ...... this thread made me join CPF so :bump:


 
:welcome: 

I'm glad I could be of help with your new addiction.


----------



## Marlite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nitro, Insane beamshots, thanks for the lesson. 

I've been waiting for someone to do beamshots at a golf driving range. Most have 4X6 white plywood targets and most ranges are about 300 yards. Target increments are usually 75, 100, 150 175, 200, 225, 250, 275, 300 yards with big black numbers. Since most are off the beaten path, premium dark abounds. If this is too short for you many ranges are on golf courses and there may be ample additional yardage in the area front of the range proper. Shot intensity would be telling, right? The markers will give you a sense for distance in quiet seclusion.The course where I played had a range in a hollow and a hill in front about the same distance would give at least 500-600 yards. A golf course would also be prime as trees, bunkers, ravines and ponds are necessary to define the holes. After the mercury lamps are closed there's no light pollution on a moonless night. Many holes are 530 yards long. Any golf pros here? Night golf Nitro? 

Cheers. marlite



Nitro said:


> Well, I screwed up. After taking the new beamshots, I noticed they were brighter then normal. I thought it may have just been the stray light from the site. But later I found I had the ISO set to 200 instead of 100. So all the new shots are overexposed.
> 
> The other issue is this new site has a lot of stray light, that made it harder to see the beams. I couldn't see the A-Mag at all, so I left it out. I'll be doing shots again at this site using ISO 100, but I may try to find some place darker also.
> 
> Anyway, the new shots are in post #1.


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 13, 2008)

Marlite said:


> ....I've been waiting for someone to do beamshots at a golf driving range. Most have 4X6 white plywood targets and most ranges are about 300 yards. Target increments are usually 75, 100, 150 175, 200, 225, 250, 275, 300 yards with big black numbers....



That is a good idea. I will have to ask a local course if a shoot out there would be possible some time.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Nitro (Apr 17, 2008)

Marlite,

That's a good idea. I'll have to look around at some golf courses.

However, currently I'm trying to find a dark site at 5000, 7500 and 10000 feet. The hard part is finding a good target at those distances.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2008)

Nitro, how are you determining the range to your targets?

Thanks


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW these Beamshots are really impressive!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 18, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Nitro, how are you determining the range to your targets?
> 
> Thanks


Using Google Earth is a good way - zoom in to the spot, add in a line between the 2 points, and the distance comes up. It's very accurate, too (+/- ~1meter).


----------



## Marlite (Apr 18, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Marlite,
> 
> That's a good idea. I'll have to look around at some golf courses.
> 
> However, currently I'm trying to find a dark site at 5000, 7500 and 10000 feet. The hard part is finding a good target at those distances.



Nitro, you're welcome, your shots were amazing and I wanted to help so we could see some more. A 4X6 sheet of 3mil white plastic, edges reinforced with packing tape and stapled to a couple of poles, would be quite visible and easy to pack. 

Jetskimark, I will certainly watch for your beamshots too good luck.

marlite


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 18, 2008)

I love these beamshots!

I always wanted a phaser. Now, I just have to get a Maxabeam.  

So, does the Maxabeam actually ignite things say, within 20ft?


----------



## Nitro (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have as much fun doing them as you do seeing them.

I used Google Maps to determine the distances. Although they are just rough estimates.

Now that it's warming up, I'll by doing some more, using my new camera, Nikon D300.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 24, 2008)

A random piece of info (may have appeared elsewhere, maybe not): filters made for the Supernova will fit the Maxabeam. The bezels have the same bayonet-style fastening lugs.


----------



## 1 what (Jul 24, 2008)

I've just come across this post. Fantastic!
Only 1 thing to add. The title should be changed from "GOT THROW ?" to "GOT THROW !!"


----------



## Raybo (Jul 25, 2008)

Nitro,

Thanks for all your work but.................you need to find a "dark site".

Big lights with big reflectors and huge power will always out shine the smaller lights, but in the real world your comparision is kinda moot.

Got dark?


Ray


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2008)

DM51 said:


> A random piece of info (may have appeared elsewhere, maybe not): filters made for the Supernova will fit the Maxabeam. The bezels have the same bayonet-style fastening lugs.





Thank you! I did not know that. Great info. :thanks:


----------



## Raybo (Jul 26, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Marlite,
> 
> That's a good idea. I'll have to look around at some golf courses.
> 
> However, currently I'm trying to find a dark site at 5000, 7500 and 10000 feet. The hard part is finding a good target at those distances.



Move or take a short trip.

Wheeling (and i'm guessing it's in Illinos) is terrible for darkness.

Ray


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 26, 2008)

Another :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: for very well done shots! I have this saved in my Firefox "Scrapbook"


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2008)

I love the long range shots Nitro, but don't you know you were supposed to extend the range just a little more to 5280 feet. :nana:


I can definitely detect that the ambient light was making it difficult in the 5000 foot shots.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 7, 2009)

Ra said:


> Sorry Nitro, I must protest !!! In the right time of the year, on a clear night, you can see the Andromeda-galaxy with the naked eye: 2.2 million lightyears away !
> 
> With about 68,280,275,350,000,000,000,000 feet distance, it is the most distant object that can be seen with the naked eye ! :crackup


Actually, that's not true. It is a common misconception that the Andromeda Galaxy is the most distant naked eye object, but it is really the most distant object that can be easily seen (since it can be seen even from rural areas with lights nearby).

From a really dark site you can also see its slightly further companion M33 which is 3M LY away. But even that is quite close compared to M81, which can be seen from a very dark, clear site and it is just under 12M LY away.

M81 held the record for the furthest naked eye object until March of 2008 when that record was obliterated for a brief few hours when a Gamma Ray burst in the constellation Bootes reached nearly 5th magnitude (well within the range of human vision from a reasonably dark site).

The Very Large Telescope in Chile and the Hobby-Eberly Telescope in Texas measured the burst’s red-shift at 0.94. A redshift of 0.94 translates into a distance of 7.5 billion light years (yes, that's BILLION with a "B"), meaning the explosion took place 7.5 billion years ago, a time when the universe was less than half its current age and Earth had yet to form.

And now back to our regularly scheduled topic.

Great pics Nitro!

It's really great to see comparisons of all the different types of lights under similar and relatively controlled conditions. Thank you so much for all the hard work!

How would you compare the throw of the Mag60 to the Mag85? The 85 clearly puts out more light, but the the WA 1160 lamp seems to focus tighter.

Aloha, Tim


----------



## Nitro (Mar 12, 2009)

illumiGeek said:


> How would you compare the throw of the Mag60 to the Mag85? The 85 clearly puts out more light, but the the WA 1160 lamp seems to focus tighter.


Hey Tim,

I haven't been on the forums in a while, so I missed your post. Wow, this thread brings back a lot of memories. I loved doing these shots.

Regarding the Mag60 and Mag85. I would say the Mag60 has more efficient throw (meaning throw with less lumens). The Mag85 is like a wall of light, and will actually throw further, but uses a lot of lumens to do it. The ROP HI has a lot more throw then the Mag60, and is more efficient then the Mag85. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## makapuu (Mar 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I haven't been on the forums in a while


 
Hope you will be coming on more often.
I learned a lota stuff from you when I was a lurker.
Welcome back.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2009)

makapuu said:


> Hope you will be coming on more often.
> I learned a lota stuff from you when I was a lurker.
> Welcome back.


Thanks! I'm a Software Developer, so that takes a lot of my time to stay current.

I'll have to come back here and start learning myself, so I can get up to speed on all the new updates. It's amazing how fast this industry is growing.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 20, 2009)

Great to see you again, Nitro. This thread is one of my favorites...as I said earlier, not only do I have it in my CPF subscriptions, but also saved as a Firefox "Scrapbook" entry.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Great to see you again, Nitro. This thread is one of my favorites...as I said earlier, not only do I have it in my CPF subscriptions, but also saved as a Firefox "Scrapbook" entry.


Thanks Lux!

Looks like Aspherics have become quite the hit since I originally posted this thread. I may have to get me one of those DEFT's. :naughty:


----------



## addictedmatt (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll trade you for the maxabeam:devil:


----------



## Marlite (Apr 7, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Marlite,
> 
> That's a good idea. I'll have to look around at some golf courses.
> 
> However, currently I'm trying to find a dark site at 5000, 7500 and 10000 feet. The hard part is finding a good target at those distances.



Glad you're back! We're still waiting for you you to chase the shadows on a golf course. Many courses are 120 to 140 acres. Try google earth in your area.


----------



## maxim0200 (Apr 11, 2009)

Epic shots
What camera would you recommend?
i am about to review the LED lenser X21.
thanks,
maXim


----------



## LightSward (Oct 14, 2009)

Awesome beam shots!:thumbsup: The lake shore shots are great. ...All the shots are good! Really like the MaxaBeam!!!


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Nitro said:


> *The Incans*
> MagCharger 1160, Mag 1185, ROP HI, Streamlight TL-3
> 
> 
> ...


 What size and how many batteries do those mag lites use? It's hard to tell how big the lights are without something in the photo to show the scale more clearly, like a pen or a ruler.


----------



## adubbz (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow...amazing pictures! That Maxabeam is insane! I especially like the one with it pointed up into the sky.


----------



## Yavox (Oct 26, 2011)

What is this Coleman thing? WTB at last one!


----------

